

Ask HN:Students, Review my startup:Peers - tolarewaju3

I&#x27;d like to ask for some feedback on a product me and my team are working on.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;peersapp.com<p>It&#x27;s a social planner for college students. The idea is, we first build a network around the classes students are in.<p>They can manage school and social plans with friends. We want Peers to be a place where there is a good work life balance<p>Currently, we are in the process of developing the app<p>- Does the site convey the half social, half productivity theme?<p>-Is there something big you think MUST be included in a planner for college students?<p>- Do you like the look&#x2F;feel of the site?<p>- What would make you not use this app daily?
======
VandyILL
The app I wish I had in a college setting was a simple way of letting people
know that I'm open to doing certain things at a certain time.

The best example i'm thinking about is like a pre-checkin feature for
something like foursquare so friends can see I'm open to going to a
bar/movie/dinner etc & they know it's worthwhile to call me, instead of having
to do a bunch of back & forth messages to see who is up for any given thing at
a time. Maybe this is because so many of my friends want to know "who else is
interested" before they even express interest.

~~~
tolarewaju3
Yeah! Exactly. We're including that in the form of a broadcast. Public
broadcasts will appear like "James is at the pub" and then there's an option
to join

But we're working on making this less creepy. Might shift more towards what
you were saying

Thanks!!

------
Jarmo
I'm no critic, but let me give you my opinion as a recent graduate. I think
the site looks absolutely wonderful. I think the screenshots of the app convey
a little bit of a clustered appearance. I don't think I would ever use the
app. I much prefer writing plans down on paper, or just having a quick simple
reminder in my phones calender.

------
tolarewaju3
Thanks for the feedback!

We are college students ourselves. So we want to make this as simple as
possible.

Maybe we will revisit the clutter issue.

I also understand paper will always be a quicker alternative to bringing out a
phone :)

